# Lowrance graph on sale-



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

The Elite series will run Florida Marine Tracks which is heavily laden with high resolution satellite imagery...I see no reason it would not run what's probably a " lesser " program such as the LA program you reference


----------



## Andy jones (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey there OP do you realize you can respond to your own post instead of bombing the forum with multiple threads on the same topic? Makes one wonder if it is a post count thing since you have about 10...


----------

